# How to get rid of the reduced functionality mode and acticate the MS OFFICE 2007?



## bhuvesh (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Team,

I am not able to activate my Laptop's MS Office.

I have a laptop ( Vaio manufactured) possess windows 7 , but i am not able to use the MS word, as it is working in reduced functionality Mode.

I tried activating the MS OFFICE but the Product Key given at the Microsoft registered sticker at the back of my laptop is not working.

Everytime i try to use the key the activation process shows the message that the product key is not correct.

I tried to find the product id at the resource details for the MS OFFICE , but even that is not coming up.

Please help me to activate my MS Office, please give me any input in this regard.


----------



## tax man tech (Oct 14, 2010)

The sticker on your laptop is the licence key for your operating system Windows 7 not Office. Where did you get your copy of Office from? If it came with you Laptop then it is likely to have been a trial only and reverted to reduced functionality once the trial has ended.

If you purchased Office contact Microsoft with proof of purchase and request a new code if you have lost your current one.


----------



## bhuvesh (Oct 14, 2010)

tax man tech said:


> The sticker on your laptop is the licence key for your operating system Windows 7 not Office. Where did you get your copy of Office from? If it came with you Laptop then it is likely to have been a trial only and reverted to reduced functionality once the trial has ended.
> 
> If you purchased Office contact Microsoft with proof of purchase and request a new code if you have lost your current one.


Hi , Thanks for the reply.
i bought my laptop online , i am not sure whether they have given me trial version or not. But i need a new product key , please guide how can i get it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

buy office from the ms store


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Whether you purchased your laptop online or not, it sounds like they've installed the evaluation version of the product, which is fairly standard. If you want to continue to use the product you'll need to purchase a license for it. Your best bet would be to purchase office 2010 in the edition that has the functionality you need.


----------

